# End of an Era meet @ Ultimate Shine 16/9



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Dont know what happened to my other thread i have messaged whizzer to see but as its getting closer i need to keep the names going.

This sunday 16th september @ 11am, in Markinch Fife.

If the admin dont mind either putting back the previous or add names to this post.

Can the admins also please send me a pm regarding this, I have no idea what has happened.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

as I said in the other post, hopefully i can make the trek through :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye me too.



:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Never mind THE MEET IS STILL ON products or not we will still be talking about detailing and nice cars and the passion that runs through our veins.

Woo hoo


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Never mind THE MEET IS STILL ON products or not we will still be talking about detailing and nice cars and the passion that runs through our veins.
> 
> Woo hoo


Buts its on your banner......:lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

mkv said:


> Buts its on your banner......:lol:


no its not, there is no mention of any products in my signature line


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Good luck with the move Dave.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd recommend keeping this one on-topic instead of moaning and using it to arrange a meet :thumb:

looks like I'll likely make this.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ive had something else come up on Sunday now, so wont make this. I hope its a good day for everyone involved though :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll be there. Let's hope the weather holds out. Want my car to demo on?!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> I'll be there. Let's hope the weather holds out. Want my car to demo on?!


listen let all have a play. I have a lot of my customers coming on the day as well.

This is just a little reminder of everything before the move. TBH I can't wait till i move to the new unit as it will be the official man's cave


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> listen let all have a play. I have a lot of my customers coming on the day as well.
> 
> This is just a little reminder of everything before the move. TBH I can't wait till i move to the new unit as it will be the official man's cave


Good thinking Batman!


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I'd recommend keeping this one on-topic instead of moaning and using it to arrange a meet :thumb:
> 
> looks like I'll likely make this.


I'll nip up I reckon!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What you feeding us Paul


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

myself and Danny hope to pop up in the afternoon....


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

ps just noticed its Markinch this time, not buckhaven...where am i heading ?!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

24 High street markinch KY7 6DQ. Are you the 2 guys with the ford focus's?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Al bring a peece then


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Paul- you'll remember me from the old days!!
Gibis pal that bought your 306.
Im married to Nicola Bennett ?!!

See u tomorrow - stone chipped Beemer awaiting my A5 black edition !!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Al bring a peece then


No need man shop next door lol.. I dont have a BBQ


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

rossmuir1978 said:


> Hi Paul- you'll remember me from the old days!!
> Gibis pal that bought your 306.
> Im married to Nicola Bennett ?!!
> 
> See u tomorrow - stone chipped Beemer awaiting my A5 black edition !!


No way, small world eh!  see you tomorrow.

Should be a great day we have many things to display


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

doesn't look like I'll be there tomorrow... busy now.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> doesn't look like I'll be there tomorrow... busy now.


Thats a shame as there are a few things that have never been seen before going to be on display:doublesho


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

see you there Paul-looking forward to the tips -i keep buying **** and don't really know what i'm doing !!!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

rossmuir1978 said:


> see you there Paul-looking forward to the tips -i keep buying **** and don't really know what i'm doing !!!


I have been thinking "Renault 5 GT turbo" it all becomes so much clearer. Advice and products will be there:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say a big thanks To Paul day- really enjoyed it and was good to see a good combo of pads n products and understand a bit more about what i'm trying to do !

very impressed with these new products thats are not allowed to be mentioned on here !

marshmallow air freshner is hovering around the lounge at the moment !!!

will pop in soon to the new unit for a catch up and see u at work !

cheers mate


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Big thanks to all the people I met at this event, had a great day. Good Luck to Paul on his big move to new premises, which are awesome, echo the sentiments on the products which I will not mention, lol. Really impressive.
Cheers All


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Had a good bit banter machining that bonnet..

The festool is a nice machine too.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

L4UR4 said:


> Big thanks to all the people I met at this event, had a great day. Good Luck to Paul on his big move to new premises, which are awesome, echo the sentiments on the products which I will not mention, lol. Really impressive.
> Cheers All


thanks for that



AaronGTi said:


> Had a good bit banter machining that bonnet..
> 
> The festool is a nice machine too.


cheers aaron you cant beat the banter mate, festool is a totally different experience to the others glad you enjoyed.



rossmuir1978 said:


> Just wanted to say a big thanks To Paul day- really enjoyed it and was good to see a good combo of pads n products and understand a bit more about what i'm trying to do !
> 
> very impressed with these new products thats are not allowed to be mentioned on here !
> 
> ...


----------

